
A Closer Look At The Dell XPS 13 Ultrabook - FluidDjango
http://www.forbes.com/sites/rogerkay/2012/01/20/a-closer-look-at-the-dell-xps-13-ultrabook/
======
twiceaday
It is unfortunate that they cheaped out on the screen. This 13" laptop has the
same resolution as the 11" Air. I suppose they are counting on people being
content with having the same screen _size_ as the 13" Air when comparing
specs.

